# Red Rocks Century



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

I did the Red Rocks Century on July 8. 

The ride was advertised as having 10,000 feet of climbing, but my Garmin showed over 12,000 feet. Did anyone else have an altimeter tracking the ride? My Garmin is usually pretty accurate unless there are a lot of small ups and downs, which there definitely were not on this ride. In a nutshell, it went up 73 to Kerr Gulch, Kerr Gulch to US40, US40/bike path to Idaho Springs, Mt. Evans/Squaw Pass back down to downtown Evergreen, Brook Forest/Black Mountain Road loop, then the High Drive loop, and finally back down to Morrison. I didn't even do the initial Dinosaur Ridge/Red Rocks loop due to some confusion about whether the Red Rocks loop was closed, and I still ended up with 102 miles and 12,000 feet of elevation gain as tracked by my Garmin 305. I think many if not most people also skipped the initial loop. 

10,000, 12,000, whatever. That was a tough ride.


----------

